# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մի տուն էլ էին ուզում քանդել...

## Artgeo

Նոյեմբերի 16-ին Հյուսիսային պողոտայի հանդիսավոր բացման ժամանակ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը հրապարակավ կոչ էր արել «պետական կարիքների զոհ» դարձած եւ համարժեք փոխհատուցում չստացած բնակիչներին ներողամիտ լինել: Իսկ երեկ Երեւանի Կենտրոնում քանդվում էր եւս մեկ քաղաքացու տան տանիքը, ընդ որում՝ ապօրինաբար, առանց սեփականատիրոջը գնային առաջարկ անելու եւ նրա հետ համապատասխան պայմանագիր կնքելու, եւ այն պահին, երբ տանտերը տանը չէր: Այդ տարածքում 1700քմ մակերեսով հերթական «էլիտարն» է կառուցվելու: Այն ՀՀ կառավարությունը «գերակա հանրային շահ» ասելով վաճառել է, ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների՝ ՀՀ վարչապետին եւ ՀՀ նախագահի ավագ որդուն պատկանող «Դվին» կոնցեռնին՝ 1քմ-ն ընդամենը 21 հազար դրամով: Ապօրինությունն այնքան ակնհայտ է եղել, որ տունը քանդողները՝ ի դեմս «ՌԳՄ գրուպ» ՓԲԸ ներկայացուցիչ Հարություն Գրիգորյանի, ստիպված են եղել տեղի տալ տանտիրոջ պահանջներին եւ մի պարտավորագիր գրել, որ 4 օրվա ընթացքում կվերականգնեն Տերյան 13շ, 7 եւ 10 տների՝ իրենց կողմից քանդված տանիքը: «Հակառակ դեպքում պատասխանատու եմ օրենքի առջեւ»:
http://www.aravot.am


*Ես լռեցի, երբ վտարեցին ու քանդեցին Հյուսիսային պողոտայի տարածքում ապրողների տները
Ես լռեցի, երբ վտարեցին ու քանդեցին Չարենցի փողոցում ապրողների տները
Իսկ երբ վտարում էին ինձ ու քանդում իմ տունը, այլևս մարդ չկար ինձ պաշտպանելու

Մալաթիայի բնակիչ*

----------

